# Témoignages



## Basset owner

Any ideas - this is in the context of a seminar where people will come to explain projects that they have done.
To translate into English.

I think testimonial is not quite right - too much like proof or employment references.

Sorry just to add - I also need to find a word for "témoins" who are the people themselves presenting this information. 
They are not witnesses - this is not the sense.

Thanks in advance


----------



## FRENFR

Based on what you give: presentation?  thus, presenter?


----------



## wildan1

if it's not legal -- that's _to testify_
if it's not moral -- that's _to bear witness_
you can just say_ to tell one's story_

_She is getting people to tell their stories about surviving the war._
_Tell me the story of how your parents met._


----------



## Basset owner

Yes FRENFR. But as it's a special seminar, we need a "special" word - a little different to usual ones.


----------



## FRENFR

Well I did say I was going on what you gave me  All we know is it's a seminar (how big, what kinds of people, what age group, what purpose) talking abou their projects (of what proportions, with what kinds of people, of what magnitude)...

This will aid a more sufficient translation. A presenter, presenting their projects isn't 'wrong' as far as what you gave us


----------



## Basset owner

Sorry ! European Commission. Politicians, civil servants, public.... and I can't say more I'm afraid.

Does this help ?

By the way, in the meantime I've gone for Key Speakers for the people concerned. Now just need to find "témoignages". Maybe with more human warmth involved than just presentations...?


----------



## FRENFR

Ah yes, I've heard of the EU 

Well I've used key notes, revelations, statements, manifestos, proclamations, reports, records, explanations, dispositions.. can't think of any more...

a delivery (speech), communiqué, a tale... think I'm dry !   Oh, a run-down..?


----------



## FAC13

Perhaps "Personal experiences" ?


----------



## Basset owner

Personal experiences is good, but there is also a problem - the wider subject is experiments. And can you  imagine the minefield of false friends ?!!

But this is definitely the idea. 

And thanks for your ideas FRENFR.

Keep going !!


----------



## FRENFR

Yes I can, I deal with them every week.  Surely one word must work.  Anyway, I enjoy little projects qnd this is certainly todays!  Exposition!exposé comes to mind.  Bear wih me..unless someone beats me!

compilations..results..labours..actions..measurements..accomplishments..accruement..


----------



## Basset owner

All really good - but now going more towards the content than the title of the speeches. Sorry to be so difficult. It's just that this term will be used over the following months by a lot of people...


----------



## FRENFR

Oh la la...I thought that was the content.  Just give me a few more examples, perhaps sentences with the missing word...


----------



## Basset owner

Oh la la indeed. At present there aren't really any sentences - only the draft seminar program. However to try to stimulate your kind brain cells - these aren't with the swine word that we need missing but a description of the workshops and speeches:
D’exposer comment les expérimentations XX ont contribué à améliorer XX. Certaines des bonnes pratiques réalisées dans le cadre de XX pourront servir d’illustration aux propos tenus dans les ateliers (« témoignages »).
De confronter ces réflexions sur l’amélioration de XX à celles d’autres projets invités et d’experts reconnus des sujets traités (« grands témoins »).
Sorry about the XXs but I need to keep this confidential. 
Bon courage !


----------



## CélineK.

Where I'm from, a "key speaker" usually gives a "key note address".  The individual title of the presentation would depend upon the content.


----------



## FRENFR

bench tests?...


----------



## FRENFR

Yes I said key note speech up the top, I did think of key note address, but it appears this Gentlemen (?) is searching for the noun which the key note address represents !?


----------



## FRENFR

trials, perhaps?


----------



## Basset owner

Note for FRENFR - actually I'm a female basset owner !

I was wondering about Personal accounts ? What do you think ? Once again we have the problem of other meanings (financial etc) and of non-native attendees who might not understand that term. Over to you...


----------



## CélineK.

FRENFR said:


> Yes I said key note speech up the top, I did think of key note address, but it appears this Gentlemen (?) is searching for the noun which the key note address represents !?


 
Alors, theme, topic, focus?


----------



## Basset owner

Désolée CélineK. I need a title for the speeches - Témoignage 1, 2, 3 etc. There will be several so keynote doesn't work (and it's not overall but specific for each project). And it needs to be more human than theme, topic etc. It's not so formal as a "presentation".


----------



## FRENFR

a gentlemiss then 

personal accounts is good.. I don't think this word can get caught up with banking given the context.  I mean, if the title were something like 'bloody cows', people wouldn't take that to mean that you are swearing about them, but rather refering to them in the slaughter house perhaps, be it a Farmers Convention.  (no idea where that came from.

I think my words started to drift into the actual experiements done...Personal accounts.  This has the idea that the Key Speakers were not necerssarily involved, but rather secondary in the goings-on.  Words coming to mind are:  memoirs, or even verbal evidence?  Evidence has a sense of trying to PROVE something though, which dosn't seem to be the case.  What about (personal) memoirs?


----------



## Basset owner

Gentlemiss. Nice word. Shall we put it in a dictionary  

OK. My brain has finally woken up (maybe). What about Contributions ???
I'm afraid memoirs is probably too reminiscent of actors, books etc ?


----------



## FRENFR

Personal Contributions.  Nice.  Individual accounts / run-downs / insights....


----------



## paulio

I would just use accounts... I think it implies personal in the context. Personal account makes me think a bit 'alcoholics anonymous'...


----------



## wildan1

_Reflections on..._


----------



## Basset owner

I like insights - it corresponds to the feel of the things. Maybe we have finally got there !! 
FRENFR you have been fantastic. Thanks so much. (If you want another little challenge for tomorrow see my thread "Workers"... but I think you have done more than call of duty today).


----------



## Broue

Un Témoignages c'est lorsqu'une personne donne de l'information à d'autre personne sur son expérience personnel... Témoignages signifie que la personne à été témoin de quelque chose. Exemple : Une personne voie un accident d'automobile...donc c'est un témoin de l'accident et elle peut alors témoigner sur l'accident pour expliquer ce qui est arrivé.


----------



## FRENFR

Voilà!  C'est incroyable ce que l'on peut faire avec un vin rouge  
Broue, merci.  Je pense que tout le monde le sait déjà, mais merci quand même   Basset owner, j'y vais.  Il me reste un peu de vin


----------



## Broue

on dit avec DU vin rouge ;-)


----------



## FRENFR

Mon dieu, qu'est-ce que je fais??  C'est le vin qui tape


----------



## Basset owner

Don't worry I think you deserve it. And hello again on the other thread !


----------



## FRENFR

Do I follow you like your basset?   Anyhow, this thread goes to show how context is important, and should be framed !


----------



## Basset owner

Yes. She follows everywhere.  

You're absolutely right of course. I will make sure next  time to explain a lot more at the start. (I'm new to this - that's my excuse). I guess I was afraid to be too wordy with my question. 

Now I'm finally going to go and have that glass of wine. It's been great corresponding with you today. Thanks so much.

By the way I used "Insights" and "Key Speakers" in the end. The organisers love Insights. So well done you.


----------



## FRENFR

Je t'en prie.  By the way, the context being important comment was not directed at you  

Good luck.  I am pleased my word of millions worked   Enjoy your wine.


----------



## leeloo84

Hello! how would you translate "des témoignages d'étudiants le prouvent"? Thank you!


----------



## CélineK.

the students' accounts prove "it" (I think)
more context may be helpful


----------

